# Akoray K-106 Quality Control Survey



## LeifUK (Feb 2, 2010)

This thread is to find out about the quality control of the Akoray K-106 light, and the Trustfire F20 Q5 clone. These lights take 1 AA size battery. Please only vote and post if you own one or more Akoray/Nkoray K-106 lights (or clones) with 3, 5 or 6 modes. If you own multiple lights, then vote once for the worst one, and then give details of ALL lights in your post. 

Please also add a post as per the following example: 

Example ########################################

I own 3 Akoray K106 lights. 

Akoray K106, 5 modes, no issues. Bought from DX one year ago. 
Akoray K106, 6 modes, faulty tail switch, unusale, bought from DX 1 month ago. 
Akoray K106 6 modes, no issues. Bought from DX one month ago. 

########################################

And then at the end add further information that you think will be relevant and useful. Please do not wander off topic, as I would like the thread to remain concise and useful. Please do not add data for other Akoray lights, or any other lights. (I'd rather you started a separate poll so this one remains on topic, and not too long.)


----------



## LeifUK (Feb 2, 2010)

I own 1 Akoray K106 with 5 modes, bought a few weeks ago from DX. The light has no issues, although the mode memory only works after the light has been off for a few minutes. There is a high pitched whine, so it is unsuitable for people who place the light in an ear, and it might annoy dogs too. The build quality is very good in my opinion.


----------



## Gryffin (Feb 2, 2010)

Bought one K-106 from KaiDomain a couple months ago. Mine is a "six level" (three programmable settings, with mode memory) model, it's faultless. :twothumbs


----------



## Ecolang (Feb 2, 2010)

Mine is a programmable from DX. No issues - but got it quite a while ago.


----------



## astro4554 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have an A(N)koray K106 five mode and an Akoray K106 six mode light. The five mode light has been faultless on either NiMh or14500. However, the six mode light flickers when a NiMh is installed but is perfectly fine on 14500. 

The five mode is around six months old and the six mode only a couple of months old.


----------



## Benson (Feb 2, 2010)

Akoray K-105/K-106, 3-mode fully-programmable sold as '5-mode' (or 6-mode, maybe :shrug from DX. No problems at all for over 6 months, until I lost it in the brush somewhere...


----------



## compasillo (Feb 2, 2010)

My both Akoray K-106 are 3-mode programmable. The first one bought on 2009/Jan, the second one on 2009/May. Not faulty at all.
I wonder how many versions of this model have been released :thinking:


----------



## reflecyion (Feb 2, 2010)

there are 6 mode versions??
i thought there were just the 3 and 5 mode?

high med low strobe sos
what's the 6th setting?


anyways, my 5 mode version that i received a couple weeks ago works just fine so far, except for the dumb memeory setting which skips to the next mode each time you turn it on..


----------



## vali (Feb 2, 2010)

The "original" sku.16607 was 6 mode more than a year ago. Then they started to sell a programmable 3-mode and the fuss about akoray started...

I have the programmable version too. Bought it about a year ago and cero issues. Its not that bright but can take a beating, is waterproof and got a runtime of 37-38 hours using alkalines.

AFAIK that is the version to get. I dont recall any reports of faulty units of that model. Then DX started to sell the 5 mode and "clones" and the complaints started.


----------



## Radiophile (Feb 2, 2010)

I have the programable model from DX and it's excellent. I tend to carry it with a 3V primary (1/2 a CR-V3 Duracell).


----------



## jhitch (Feb 3, 2010)

Another good 3 mode programmable K-106 here! No issues and has survived my three year old for about 4 months so it has some decent durability :twothumbs


----------



## Luminater (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the programable model and Bought from DX one year ago.


----------



## amigafan2003 (Feb 3, 2010)

Own one 3 mode programmable and a 6 mode non-programmable - colour slightly different on both.

No issues with either.

I also bought a 3 mode programmable for my father in law - tint was slightly bluer than the one I chose to keep, which is on the warm side. It did flicker a little but tightening the tail cap sorted it.


----------



## jk037 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the "Nkoray" K-106 5-mode, it doesn't have the mode memory as claimed by DX (tried leaving it for various time periods) and I had to resolder the driver board into the pill as it was poorly fitted.

Despite the above I'm still very pleased with the K-106; it's good points more than make up for the bad!

It's a really useful light, having 3 well-chosen modes (plus the not-very-useful strobe and SOS), it's attractive and nicely finished, feels sturdy and puts out a decent amount of light on a mere NiMh/alkaline AA 

(Oh, and it cost $13.99 - about £8.70 - bargain!!  )


----------



## boomhauer (Feb 3, 2010)

I have both programmable 3-mode AND the non-programmable 5-mode (Nkoray). 

The 3-mode is much nicer. You can see the difference in the machining (square-cut threads) and the inside of the head portion is much cleaner.

Had one DOA with an Nkoray, as well as a rattley lens.

I think the extra cost for the former is money well spent. That's not to say that an Nkoray couldn't be a perfectly suitable flashlight. If you get a good one, and don't mind the fixed modes, it can be quite a bargain. Output is pretty comparable.


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 3, 2010)

Bought 3 "Nkorays" with the green clicky, 1 was DOA, 1 would not work with AA, only 14500. The third worked ok. Sent them back to DX over a month ago, still awaiting replacement or a lousy email from them.

Also have a "Akoray" with the orange clicky, which has never given me problems.


----------



## boomhauer (Feb 3, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> Bought 3 "Nkorays" with the green clicky, 1 was DOA, 1 would not work with AA, only 14500. The third worked ok. Sent them back to DX over a month ago, still awaiting replacement or a lousy email from them.
> 
> Also have a "Akoray" with the orange clicky, which has never given me problems.


I should correct my post to clarify that my "DOA" was in fact a failure to work with standard AA; it worked with 14500. And it didn't get that way because I tried the 14500 first.


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 3, 2010)

well I hope DX makes good on their exchange, they had me ship the defective lights to a Miami address. I would rather get a credit and buy different lights, but I dont think they got my point/understood my request and they'll probably ship 2 more nkorays


----------



## speedsix (Feb 8, 2010)

I got a 5 mode non programmable. It has minor flicker issues and the five modes are pointless. The button is a pain to activate as well. 

It would be a better light if it was a simple single mode or maybe a high/low mode. I do like the strobe but don't need it on the regular modes.


----------



## reflecyion (Feb 8, 2010)

i'm curious what makes you say that the 5 modes are pointless? 
mine doesn't flicker at all, and the brightness levels seem well spaced.
but maybe i was lucky?

the clicky doesn't activate as easily as some, but i don't think it's an issue for me personally...and i don't have to worry about accidental turn-ons.


----------



## LeifUK (Feb 8, 2010)

If possible could people discuss the light in the other Akoray thread, so that this one contains only user reports? Otherwise it gets hard to separate out the poll data. Thanks. 

See here: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/241248


----------



## Fichtenelch (Feb 8, 2010)

I have one Akoray K106 here, it is absolutely free of any defects. and it houses a xp-g r5 now


----------



## higbvuyb (Feb 10, 2010)

Have had a 3-mode programmable from DX for several months. Working perfectly.


----------



## musicalfruit (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a 3-mode and a 5-mode K106, both purchased from DX a few months ago. No problems whatsoever.

The 5-mode is a lot brighter than the 3-mode so I usually end up using it and leave the 3-mode sitting around.


----------



## Cemoi (Mar 1, 2010)

I own one Akoray K106 light. 

Akoray K106, 3 modes, no issues. Bought from KD three months ago.


----------



## ky70 (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't see an appropriate category for my circumstance, but I have one Akoray 106.

It's the 6 mode (non programmable) version from DX (bought last month) and it arrived stuck in beacon mode...nothing else worked besides 2 blink beacon mode. Thanks to the advice I received here, I kept at the light and dissassembled and just kept tinkering with this light and it finally started working and now the light works flawlessly.

I'm really impressed with the build and potential of this light and have ordered the 3 mode version of the 106 from KD hoping for the same solid light but with programming.


----------



## ronkar (Mar 1, 2010)

I have the 6-mode programmable purchased from DX a year or so ago. Took off the clip, which eliminated an occasional flicker. Mounted a wrist strap, and it is my regular EDC with a NiMh. When I have trouble telling the difference between medium and low, it is time to recharge.


----------



## march.brown (Mar 1, 2010)

I have the identical (clone ?) Trustfire F20 five mode ... It's a few months old and works perfectly and is my EDC till my iTP A2 arrives from Hong Kong.


----------



## lingpau (Mar 1, 2010)

I have the Nkoray" K-106 5-mode which is about 3 months old. It has problems in the head and driverboard. It sometimes flickers and if you bump or jar it. it changes modes! Sometimes this is OK, all I have to do is bump it gently to change modes. Much faster than using the switch. Its really bright with a 14500 battery, so decided to keep it. I opened a case with DX and they offered me credit or to replace it. I decided to take the credit and keep the bump light! I think I can fix it by resoldering the head to the driver board. I don't know if I want to do that. Its one of my EDC lights!


----------



## CPFnoob (Mar 1, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I had a similar problem with the light.
I tried to use it as an EDC since it has dim thru bright modes, but after a couple of days it stopped turning on.

I say it's a pos.

1.) Click switch is (was) very hard to press
2.) Memory was intermittent at best
3.) Wasn't very bright with AA battery. I could put the same AA battery in a Romisen RG-C2 and get 2x the light
4.)Pocket clip is embarrassingly flimsy 

Other than these faults, it's a great light.


----------



## Blackbeard (Mar 2, 2010)

lingpau said:


> I have the Nkoray" K-106 5-mode which is about 3 months old. It has problems in the head and driverboard. It sometimes flickers and if you bump or jar it. it changes modes! Sometimes this is OK, all I have to do is bump it gently to change modes. Much faster than using the switch. Its really bright with a 14500 battery, so decided to keep it. I opened a case with DX and they offered me credit or to replace it. I decided to take the credit and keep the bump light! I think I can fix it by resoldering the head to the driver board. I don't know if I want to do that. Its one of my EDC lights!


 
They did not offer me a credit, just said they are sending a free replacement, but I really dont want this junk. order this light at your own risk, but if you look at poll results, failure rate is very high.....stick with the $19 model.


----------



## tsx53 (Mar 2, 2010)

I bought the Akoray K-106 Cree Q5-WC 5-Mode 230-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight (1*AA/1*14500) 9/16/2009 it arrived many weeks later would only operate if taped it with my hand, then it would fade out I then filled out a ticket at dx then 5 to 10 days went by finally they cotacted me and I was told to keep the 1st light and they shipped me a 2nd light packed better than the first which came in a bubble envelope and wrapped in a thin layer of bubble wrap it worked flawlessly.


----------



## CPFnoob (Mar 2, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^
*Keep your fingers (and toes) crossed.*


----------



## LoM (Mar 4, 2010)

I can’t complain. Bought 7 Akoray K-106 (including the 3 mode programmable and the 5 and the 6 mode versions) and every one of them are still working with no major problem. Nevertheless, must say there’s an annoying characteristic in the 5 mode version, the brightest of them all, as the light starts flickering after a few minutes of use in max. Although annoying, it can be easily solved by cooling the light.


----------



## superpila (Mar 5, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> Bought 3 "Nkorays" with the green clicky, 1 was DOA, 1 would not work with AA, only 14500. The third worked ok. Sent them back to DX over a month ago, still awaiting replacement or a lousy email from them.
> 
> Also have a "Akoray" with the orange clicky, which has never given me problems.



I have the same setup of yours.
The most recent of the nkorays does not work on AA and draws 0.800ma on 14500s, the previous nkoray works very well on both AAs and 14500s, and is much brighter. Definitely my favourite. I also have the programmable 3 modes original akoray, which is also a lovely little light.
Overall I'm more than happy, although It seems to me that winning the lottery of "will it run on AAs" is becoming harder and harder with recent nkorays.


----------



## Blackbeard (Mar 15, 2010)

Got my 2 "Nkoray" replacements for the DOA ones from DX today. Both seem to be working good. Only tried AA for fear of 14500 making en go  and I am giving one away and selling the other.


----------



## C-Beam (Mar 16, 2010)

I've used a 5 mode for about a year with no issues.


----------



## elnorberto (Mar 18, 2010)

I bought my 5-mode K-106 around 6 months ago and initially found that it would flicker and changed modes of it's own volition. I found that the pill was not fully tightened into the head of the torch, and so was not making good electrical contact. I tightened the pill up using a pair of small needle-nose pliers, and this overcame the problems. 

More recently I came across this thread: 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/258549
and found that my K-106 also suffered from the same problem - the circuit board was misaligned in the pill, and the solder joints were poor quality and appeared to be very close to failure. I carried out the resoldering described here and since then I have had no problem at all with the Akoray.


----------



## Blackbeard (Mar 18, 2010)

elnorberto said:


> I bought my 5-mode K-106 around 6 months ago and initially found that it would flicker and changed modes of it's own volition. I found that the pill was not fully tightened into the head of the torch, and so was not making good electrical contact. I tightened the pill up using a pair of small needle-nose pliers, and this overcame the problems.
> 
> More recently I came across this thread:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/258549
> and found that my K-106 also suffered from the same problem - the circuit board was misaligned in the pill, and the solder joints were poor quality and appeared to be very close to failure. I carried out the resoldering described here and since then I have had no problem at all with the Akoray.


 
I noticed 1 of the 2 replacements I got the other day was flickering intermittently, and I saw the crummy solder work, so I put some thin copper wire in as I have done to repair the flicker in Ultrafire C3, this seemed to work and no solder needed.


----------



## Lighthouse one (Mar 18, 2010)

BOught 1 from DX...the driver died in 2 days. Swapped in another driver..working ok since.


----------



## Balefire (Mar 19, 2010)

Just got one (3 mode programmable) as an AKOray K-106 kit from Kaidomain. It has the orange tailcap.

Programming and mode memory work, its nice and bright on 14500s, and so far it works flawlessly.

EDIT: I may have spoken too soon. Sometimes the switch doesn't activate the light. I'm going to take it apart and see if there is an easy fix (bad contact, etc) but this is a bit disappointing.


----------



## hatman (Mar 19, 2010)

Bought my first K-106 last year, was less than impressed and sold it to a colleague.

Decided later to try a second one and had same reaction.

Gave that one away to my GF. We broke up soon after. There may be a lesson in here somewhere.


----------



## jk037 (Mar 20, 2010)

elnorberto said:


> I bought my 5-mode K-106 around 6 months ago and initially found that it would flicker and changed modes of it's own volition. I found that the pill was not fully tightened into the head of the torch, and so was not making good electrical contact. I tightened the pill up using a pair of small needle-nose pliers, and this overcame the problems.
> 
> More recently I came across this thread:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/258549
> and found that my K-106 also suffered from the same problem - the circuit board was misaligned in the pill, and the solder joints were poor quality and appeared to be very close to failure. I carried out the resoldering described here and since then I have had no problem at all with the Akoray.



Glad to see someone found my thread helpful  I found the amount of heat required to resolder the driver board into the pill was a bit frightening, and was relieved when the light worked well afterwards!


----------



## xenonk (Mar 20, 2010)

I've owned a couple of the programmable models which were flawless. Wound up giving them away as gifts and they've been reliable for their owners.


----------

